# ultraedit for linux



## nouser (29. August 2002)

hi

gibts sowas wie den ultraedit 32 auch für linux?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. August 2002)

Wenn du mir sagst was das Ding genau macht, dann kann ich dir vielleicht 'ne Antwort geben.


----------



## nouser (30. August 2002)

*...*

ultraedit ist nen besserer texteditor für windows!
damit bastel ich immer php oder html sachen!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. August 2002)

Ach so, na dann schau dir mal den Bluefish an (http://bluefish.openoffice.nl).
Der bietet zwar kein Click'n'Play-WebSite-Basteln, aber ist für HTML und PHP und solche Sachen meiner Meinung nach ganz gut.
Besonders weil er für PHP schon eine sehr umfangreiche, und recht gut kategorisierte Funktionsliste bietet wo du die entsprechende Funktion mehr oder weniger nur auszuwählen brauchst.

have fun

reptiler


----------



## Christian Fein (30. August 2002)

Wenn du ultraedit mags wirst du den xemacs lieben.

xemacs ist der mächtigste aller editoren.


----------



## JoelH (30. August 2002)

*hmm,*

zum php coden verwende ich vim oder Quanta+


----------

